# Who has the most powerful or fastest punches?



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Vitor Belfort or Phil Baroni??? or other.
multiple choice so maybe phil has the more powerful hands but vitor has the fastest.
Who in mma has the best hands?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmmm.. I think Arlovski has some amazing hand skills, really lethal punches. Just look at his fight against Cabbage, he's so vicious!!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

vitor in my books has the fastest punches but hardest i dont know... chucks up there


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

meh i just like baroni so i voted for him on both haha


----------



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

Fedor is a pretty dam fast and HARD puncher.
He gets my vote


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Pedro Rizzo, i hope i spelled that right, i mean really, did anyone see him fight arlovski?


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Most powerful punches imo are Mark Hunts, Fedor is a close 2nd and Chuck is probably 3rd

Fastest punches hard to say , A.Silva has got to be near the top though


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

Mark Hunt his punches are pretty powerful. So are Pedro Rizzos. But they both throw one every minute. But if they catch you, they with KO you with a couple more.

For fastest, has to be Belfort, Chuck sometimes can be fast and powerful.

Fedor-hes just over rated and the only time he proved his striking to be powerful is against Crocop and Fujita. Other than that hes a grappler and ground and pounder.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I wouldn't say Fedor's an over-rated striker. He's got snap to his punches and pretty decent accuracy, Fujita's face is a prime example of this.

I don't see how Fedor's over-rated at all, he can stand with anyone and go to the ground with anyone. He's so well rounded that I don't see anyone beating him soon.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

he beat Fujita, who is really a grappler... i mean comon, ken shamrock almost beat fujita, which is sad. So fedor V fujita is nothing to talk about


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Sure Fujita isn't by any means an amazing fighter, but he does have a great chin. However, the fact that Fedor knocked out a world reknowned striker in Cro-cop, establishes him as a very skilled striker.


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

Belfort is just to quick for the human eye.


----------



## corvettecarrillo (Jul 14, 2006)

I had to put Vitor as fastest though lately its been hard to really see it like in the old UFC's.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I think Anderson Silva is going to start earning his spot on the list for most powerful punches. While not particularly fast, they're very accurate and that makes them very powerful strikes. I can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Fedor for power not too sure about quickness. so many quick punchers in the game


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

If I only picked between Phil or Vitor I would pick Vitor although we had another choice and Fedor has some amazing ko power.If you don't know he is when he comes in the ring you're like he might have a chance then less than a minute later you're going what just happened.So fedor would be my choice.Although gnomi has some amazing power for his weight class


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

floridagirl said:


> If I only picked between Phil or Vitor I would pick Vitor although we had another choice and Fedor has some amazing ko power.If you don't know he is when he comes in the ring you're like he might have a chance then less than a minute later you're going what just happened.So fedor would be my choice.Although gnomi has some amazing power for his weight class


ya gomi deals out pretty heavy shots to the midsection


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

Vitor with the fastest but Chuck with the hardest.


----------



## johnbender (Oct 24, 2006)

*Belfort WHERE R U*

I'm kinda new to the forum but Ive been training in martial arts for about 18 years... Been watchin UFC since the beginning and I've seen some Pride, K1 etc...

NOTHING made my jaw drop the way I've seen Belfort go crazy fists on someone... For STRONGEST PUNCH I dunno, Liddels punches have knocked people out, but Tank Abbot (the 10% of the time he connected) THOSE look scary lol


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

i didn't know fedor had a lot of KO power!!!
but i was watching this old fight of phil and he was tagging him with about 8 quick jabs and crosses and knocked the dude out!


----------

